# What movie or TV show have you watched way to many times? *



## hayz_baby

Little one absolutely loves Toy Story and Toy Story3, it's usually on at least twice a day. He has a Buzz Light Year and Toy Story pyjamas which he loves and we know pretty much ALL the words from the movies.

What is your little ones favourite TV show or movie that you've watched a little too often for your liking? 

:haha:


----------



## Hazel.Sian

All the Toy Story's and The Amazing Spider Man. My two year old loves his Marvel!


----------



## Bex84

tangled, my lo asks for it most days closely followed by the very annoying peppa the pig


----------



## Bex84

much prefer tangled to peppa though. We watched despicable me today as she loves the minions so maybe we can mix it up a bit lol


----------



## Natsku

The Moomins. 101 episodes and I know all the story lines. She doesn't watch anything else.


----------



## hayz_baby

Yes despicable me has defo mixed it up a bit for us too! T was on the other day so we sky plused it and have kept it on the box (along with cars) so we have watched that every so often


----------



## Nats21

Peppa pig and something special in this house! Xx


----------



## AP

Something Special for sure!(but we let that go as she has learnt most of her communication from it!)
And Lady Gaga's bad romance video. :rofl:


----------



## hayz_baby

AtomicPink said:


> Something Special for sure!(but we let that go as she has learnt most of her communication from it!)
> And Lady Gaga's bad romance video. :rofl:

:haha: bless her! My lo was obsessed with the gorillaz clint Eastwood at one point. It's so funny what they like at times!


----------



## Dragonfly

Does it have to be kids ones? because I am about to burn Mickey Mouse club house down. 

But I watched the tudors loads, hunky men.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Cars and Cars 2.
I now cant watch anything else with Owen Wilson in it because if he says something rude its like Lightening McQueen said it and it just seems wrong :haha:
Wreck It Ralph has become a new favourite. I don't mind that (yet) though!

I'm soooo close to banning Peppa Pig. DS steals the ipad and finds them all on youtube :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

 Mickey Mouse Clubhouse.
 Doc McStuffins.
 Handy Manny.
 Special Agent OSO.

And Spongebob. I swear if I have to watch "BOB BOB" again... :cry:


----------



## pennylu

The Bee Movie is a favourite at our house right now. DS could sit in front of the TV watching at ALL day shouting 'Bees! Bees!' if we let him.


----------



## louandivy

the 1970s disney version of robin hood. I could probably quote the entire film.


----------



## Charlee

-Peppa Pig
-Dora the Explorer (he adores when the "map song" comes on and giggles)
-Handy Manny
-Bubble Guppies
-Ben and Hollies magical kingdom


----------



## hayz_baby

louandivy said:


> the 1970s disney version of robin hood. I could probably quote the entire film.

I haven't watched that movie in so long it would probably be a novelty to me the first few times! I always remember the whistling ;)


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Yup all 3 of the Toy Story films and I think I have Cars memorized.....used to love Sesame Street but think he has gone off it a bit, we watched that a lot too!


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Wanna see Despicable Me and Wreck It Ralph, am sure DS would love those...waiting for those to be on t.v. so I can record them!


----------



## kalyrra

Elmo's World. I think I have at least 2 of the dvd's memorized now. LO is only 6 months old, so most of the cartoons don't keep his attention as long, but for some reason he's absolutely infatuated with Elmo. If he hears the theme song, he immediately looks for the TV. 

I am about to sell that little red macrame lint ball in a garage sale! I have to tune out that voice, I hear it in my sleep! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

Mickey mouse club house
Little einsteins
Simpsons episodes
My little pony


----------



## meli1981

kalyrra said:


> Elmo's World. I think I have at least 2 of the dvd's memorized now. LO is only 6 months old, so most of the cartoons don't keep his attention as long, but for some reason he's absolutely infatuated with Elmo. If he hears the theme song, he immediately looks for the TV.
> 
> I am about to sell that little red macrame lint ball in a garage sale! I have to tune out that voice, I hear it in my sleep! :haha:

Ha, when my seven year old was a baby she loved elmos world. I hated it watched it all the time! Now elmo creeps her out!


----------



## Menelly

I hear the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse song in my sleep. Oy. I could live with never hearing MMC again, EVER but she loves it so much. She starts dancing the Hot Dog dance as soon as MMC is on.


----------



## lhancock90

Bloody Toy Story 2 & 3.

:haha:

xo


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Oh god how much time do you have? Toby is a sod for watching things over and over again. 

Matilda
All of the Harry Potter films (and believe me I never though I could watch them too much)
Everything's Rose, Grandpa in my Pocket, Charlie and Lola, Max and Ruby (though that show annoys the hell out of me so one episode is too many). 
The Pacifier
Little Rascals
Hook
Honey I shrunk the kids
Hop 
The list goes on
He gets a favourite in his head and that's it from then on for about 2 weeks. Every morning I would come down and he would be watching the same thing over and over. Sometimes twice in one day. I know half of these films word for word lol x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Carrying on we went to stay with my Grandma for about a week and half when Toby was about 3. My grandma only had 2 DVDs; The Wizard of Oz and Singing in the Rain. We bought him Megamind when we were there and he watched the 3 of them in rotation. Omg I was singing the songs from the first two in my sleep for months after. He wouldn't let us put TV on and even when we were playing one of them had to be on in the background. My poor grandparents couldn't even watch their own TV between the hours of 7am and 7pm.

He has a habit of watching DVDs until they break and then moving on to the next one!


----------



## shelx

Curious george, mickey mouse and peppa pig!


----------



## Niccal

All three of the Chipmunk movies, but especially the first one. I know it so well I can talk to her about things that are happening in it even when I'm doing something else!! :haha:

TV programmes, mainly Raa Raa the Noisy Lion and Woolly and Tig and she asks for her favourite episodes of each by name :dohh:


----------



## Abigailly

Annie. Feckin Annie. I can't say the word 'tomorrow' without Niamh bursting into song. 

She also calls any man in a turban 'Punjab':dohh: Which was controversial enough when Annie was made. Let alone now-a-days!


----------



## rosie272

Abigailly said:


> Annie. Feckin Annie. *I can't say the word 'tomorrow' without Niamh bursting into song. *
> 
> She also calls any man in a turban 'Punjab':dohh: Which was controversial enough when Annie was made. Let alone now-a-days!


:haha: 

Charlie likes Annie as well! And Matilda and Wizard of Oz! He sings Somewhere Over The Rainbow' A LOT! :wacko: I thought it was a short phase but he really loves it :/ it's been 2 years now (2 long years...... :lol:)


----------



## hayz_baby

Can I just say that lo also loves mmc, he hasn't watched it as much since discovering DVDs and yes e also watches them till they break I am on the 2nd set of toy story DVDs. Still mmc is the worse!


----------



## roomaloo

Haven't started watching films yet, but my 18mo wanders about going "gaga" and circling her palm with her finger, or "peppa" then oinking very convincingly. Was cute at first. Now....arrrrggghhhh. She hits me with the remote too!


----------



## pachamama92

LO Loves Balamory, I kind of like it too but I end up singing all the songs while I'm trying to get to sleep


----------



## snowfia

LO is obsessed with peppa pig. She gets her big peppa cuddley toy, sits it down next to her facing the tv and points to the tv and goes crazy excited when I ask if she wants to watch peppa pig :haha:


----------



## SisterRose

The Lorax - got to a point I was constantly humming "everybody needs a thneed"


----------



## sianyld

Too many...lol

Cars... Dispicable me... Postman pat!! All been played over and over again. We went on hols for a week to Cyprus a month ago and took his portable DVD player every time we went back to the room he asked for cars! I know the words to lots of films now lol :) x


----------



## chasemanzmum

hayz_baby said:


> Lo absolutely loves toy story and toy story 3. It's usually on at least twice. He has a buzz light year and toy story pyjamas which he loves! We know pretty much ALL the words from the movies.
> 
> What tv show or movie is your lo favourite and you have watched a little too often for your liking :haha:

The movie, UP every time we go on a ride in the van. Up has to be put on. If it is a several hour trip, up will be shown a second time or more.


----------



## hayz_baby

Lo has gone back to cars again.. We are watching that a lot more now.. It's funny how they change their mind


----------



## kimberleyrobx

The toy stories, the shreks, the garfields, megamind, a bugs life, all of them!


----------



## LadyBelle

Bubble Guppies (her absolute fave), Max and Ruby, Shrek, The Bee Movie


----------



## Groovychick

The ubiquitous Peppa Pig!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sooty and Sweep! My LO is OBSESSED with it! If she can't watch it on the TV then he will get the iPad and find it on the history on YouTube! I know most episodes off by heart!


----------



## Acaud

The Polar Express about 10,000 times


----------



## shmoo75

The clear winner in my house by a mile is.......... Peppa Pig!!!!!! followed by: Something Special, Show Me Show Me and Mister Maker!!!! Peppa Pig is the most annoying as it is on all the time my eldest is awake!!! She does play and not just watch PP.


----------



## mrsdean2009

Disney's Snow Buddies! It's about 5 golden retriever puppies who accidentally get shipped by plane to Alaska. They join forces with a huskie puppy to make a dog sled team. Ava adores it!

And Mr Tumble of course! Both kept her quiet on the 9hr flight to Florida in February!


----------



## ryleesmom

mickey mouse!!! everyday, i cant sleep at night bcthe hot dog song plays over and over in my head


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Rango...I have a very strange child.:haha:


----------



## ClaireLouise

If i hear the opening credits to Paranorman one more time i might just turn into a zombie!

He goes through little phases; one month its Nightmare Before Christmas, then All Dogs Go To Heaven, then Short Circuit 2?!!

Strange obsessions my child! He recites the words to the films and goes mad if you try to join in. 

I suppose im the same with Clueless and Stand By Me!


----------



## Gemmamuk

Raa raa the noisy lion. Ahhhh drives me nuts!! And if its not on, he's walking round everywhere saying 'more raa raa?!'


----------



## ClaireLouise

I love the Rasta Mouse theme tune - so catchy! 

Give it up for da easy crew haha x


----------



## kmbabycrazy

ClaireLouise said:


> If i hear the opening credits to Paranorman one more time i might just turn into a zombie!
> 
> He goes through little phases; one month its Nightmare Before Christmas, then All Dogs Go To Heaven, then Short Circuit 2?!!
> 
> Strange obsessions my child! He recites the words to the films and goes mad if you try to join in.
> 
> I suppose im the same with Clueless and Stand By Me!

Sounds like your kid has good taste in movies. And you too I LOVE Clueless!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Cars 1-2
Despicable Me 
Thomas 
The Santa Clause are the worst the last 2 months


----------



## ClaireLouise

kmbabycrazy said:


> ClaireLouise said:
> 
> 
> If i hear the opening credits to Paranorman one more time i might just turn into a zombie!
> 
> He goes through little phases; one month its Nightmare Before Christmas, then All Dogs Go To Heaven, then Short Circuit 2?!!
> 
> Strange obsessions my child! He recites the words to the films and goes mad if you try to join in.
> 
> I suppose im the same with Clueless and Stand By Me!
> 
> Sounds like your kid has good taste in movies. And you too I LOVE Clueless!!Click to expand...

Haha isn't it funny that as adults we still have our favourite movies we will watch over and over if they're on the tv. 

Pretty Woman, Dirty Dancing, Wedding Singer, love a good rom-com me haha xxx


----------



## kimberleyrobx

The toy stories, the garfields, the shreks, just about everything!


----------



## silverfox

Oh god what haven't I seen about million times! All the Harry Potters thanks to my eldest. All the classic disney films- it was great when I had my oldest and I watched them with her...but seeing Cinderella once or twice a week for 10 or so years is a bit excessive..


----------



## kmbabycrazy

I'm getting bloody sick of Grandpa in my pocket!!


----------



## NerdyMama

The lion king.... i used to love that movie now im hating it! Hakuna matata my butt! Autumn wakes up, and after she saya breakfast she says watch lion king? Oy.and now every lion is simba lol she also wont let me sing unless its a lion king song. Oh my child.


----------



## Jaylynne

LO is all about Thomas the train. We have it on Apple TV ready to go lol. He hears the opening train whistle and gets the open mouth excited face on and starts dancing. Got him Thomas pjs and he hugged and kissed them lol. 

Stepson was ALL about toy story when he was 2/3, watched on repeat every day and he'd carry around his buzz and woody dolls everywhere we went. Then it was cat in the hat, Spider-Man, batman (he used to call him Blackman when he was 3 as he had trouble pronouncing it and lemme tell you how embarrassing it was to have him shout that in the supermarket) little einsteins were a huge hit.


----------



## MissyMojo

Charlie and Lola..... we've seen every episode. have them all on DVD. and I know nearly all episodes by heart!!! now the youngest is getting into it :/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My LO is obsessed with Baby Jake :) xx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Only Peppa Pig really, she won't watch anything else! Seen it millions of times!


----------



## louandivy

atm its Lilo and Stitch. I encouraged it at first because I thought Lilo was def one of the best Disney girl characters but some of the things Ivy quotes from the film make her sound sooo weird. Particularly 'my friends need punished' in a weird american accent :rofl:


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ we loved monsters inc in our house till my daughter started saying 'give me the child' in this creepy voice like the spider monster...it freaked me out!


----------



## lace&pearls

MrsPoodle said:


> Only Peppa Pig really, she won't watch anything else! Seen it millions of times!

same here :-/ ... know all the words to some episodes!


----------



## shellie

My son loves all the toy storys, hotel transylvania and Horrid Henry. 

Since reading through this thread I cant stop humming the tune from the old robin hood in my head, I'm going to be humming it all the way to town now, lol. xxx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

This week...chicken little


----------



## rbourre

My daughter loves The Wiggles. I record them every day and she watches and dances. I constantly have Wiggles songs stuck in my head.


----------



## lisanicole

My son was obsessed with Yo Gabba Gabba. It was an obsession that lasted at least 6 months. It had to be on all the time. Thankfully, the last few weeks he seems to prefer Dora and Diego. I am a very happy mommy!


----------



## luz

Toy story, monsters inc, monsters U, Bugs life, and mickey mouse clubhouse.

After watching bugs life for the millionth time, i started to hear him walking around saying "die, die, die, die, die" in this creepy voice.... oh child.


----------



## Gemma_89

My daughters have obsessions with lions and tigers so the lion king is a favourite film of my 1 year old who was sick last week and insisted on watching it repeatedly all through the night! I lost count of how many times we watched it after the 5th repeat :/ but safe to say I can now probably read you the whole script word for word from memory lol x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Gemmamuk said:


> Raa raa the noisy lion. Ahhhh drives me nuts!! And if its not on, he's walking round everywhere saying 'more raa raa?!'

Ahhh yes! My LO is only 13 months and doesn't watch much TV but last week he was ill and had it on a bit more as we were stuck inside. I didn't think he was paying much attention but the last few days he's started bringing me the remote and shouting "rahh rahh!"! He doesn't get that I can't magic it on lol, I'll have to start recording it if the obsession continues!


----------



## Gemmamuk

AngelofTroy said:


> Gemmamuk said:
> 
> 
> Raa raa the noisy lion. Ahhhh drives me nuts!! And if its not on, he's walking round everywhere saying 'more raa raa?!'
> 
> Ahhh yes! My LO is only 13 months and doesn't watch much TV but last week he was ill and had it on a bit more as we were stuck inside. I didn't think he was paying much attention but the last few days he's started bringing me the remote and shouting "rahh rahh!"! He doesn't get that I can't magic it on lol, I'll have to start recording it if the obsession continues!Click to expand...

Have you got iplayer/catch up? There's usually episodes on bbc iplayer - and all the episodes are on you tube


----------

